# 'Allo from St. Joachim



## Outboardguy44 (Jan 30, 2021)

Greetings. Chris S,  currently operating out my pole barn that is referred to as "The Cave of Incompetence" near the shores of Lake St. Clair in St. Joachim Ontario. Recently retired diecaster currently involved neck-deep in the collection and rebuilding of antique outboard motors. My machinery is all vintage stuff. Currently I have a South Bend 9A lathe, a Cardiff Major 7" X 40 lathe, a Clausing model 8530 mill, and an Atlas power hacksaw. As for my machining "skills" - I've never had any formal training, I just learn by absorbing from people who know what they're doing. Hoping I can make myself useful somehow here. Here's a peek at my latest project in progress - the rebuild of a 1914 Lockwood-Ash Rowboat Motor that includes the replacement of the original cast iron flywheel with one machined out of a silicon bronze casting. THis is a mock-up build to check fitments of various parts. Gas tank is a long way from being finished yet. Sorry for the sideways pics, I don't seem to be able to control that.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## PeterT (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome. Very cool. What kind of displacement on the engines?


----------



## Outboardguy44 (Jan 30, 2021)

they all vary. The little ones like this Lockwood-Ash are 2.625 inch bores with a 2.5 inch stroke, so approximately 13 cubic inches. 

I collect motors that date from 1909 up to the late 1950's (those are Mercs that are as large as 40 cu in).

Best,
Chris S


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 30, 2021)

What a fascinating rebuild hobby. Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Brent H (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome!!! Awesome builds and restorations!!   Our ship is going back and forth on St Clair.  In Windsor right now!   Wee outboards are fascinating!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 31, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Welcome!!! Awesome builds and restorations!!   Our ship is going back and forth on St Clair.  In Windsor right now!   Wee outboards are fascinating!



Brent you have a PM.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome, is the flywheel cast? If so are you doing your own casting?


----------



## Outboardguy44 (Jan 31, 2021)

Flywheel is sand cast at Skara Foundry in Mississauga Ontario. These used this pattern that was made locally by an acquaintance of mine. I never did get into sand casting while I was working. We were strictly a high-pressure high-volume diecasting company producing parts in zinc and aluminum.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## Oldarm (Feb 28, 2021)

Outboardguy44 said:


> Greetings. Chris S,  currently operating out my pole barn that is referred to as "The Cave of Incompetence" near the shores of Lake St. Clair in St. Joachim Ontario. Recently retired diecaster currently involved neck-deep in the collection and rebuilding of antique outboard motors. My machinery is all vintage stuff. Currently I have a South Bend 9A lathe, a Cardiff Major 7" X 40 lathe, a Clausing model 8530 mill, and an Atlas power hacksaw. As for my machining "skills" - I've never had any formal training, I just learn by absorbing from people who know what they're doing. Hoping I can make myself useful somehow here. Here's a peek at my latest project in progress - the rebuild of a 1914 Lockwood-Ash Rowboat Motor that includes the replacement of the original cast iron flywheel with one machined out of a silicon bronze casting. THis is a mock-up build to check fitments of various parts. Gas tank is a long way from being finished yet. Sorry for the sideways pics, I don't seem to be able to control that.
> 
> Best,
> Chris S


Hi Chris,
              I thought that I had retired from diecasting too. However it proved not to be the case!
Cheers, John (Brampton)


----------



## Outboardguy44 (Feb 28, 2021)

Those are gorgeous. What material are they cast in? You worked in a diecast plant, I assume? Which one?

Best,
Chris S


----------



## Oldarm (Mar 1, 2021)

Outboardguy44 said:


> Those are gorgeous. What material are they cast in? You worked in a diecast plant, I assume? Which one?
> 
> Best,
> Chris S


In the main, Ilzro 12, although I do use 356 too. Played with castings on and off all my life. Came to Canada with a large UK company in '77 with a view to "convert" the North American automotive industry from Iron to Aluminum. This did not go down too well with our UK customers at all! Company pulled back but I had now fallen in love with Canada so we stayed, and here we remain!
John


----------



## Canadium (Mar 2, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton Ontario! I also own a South Bend 9A. I often see interesting machines available down your way but it's just a little too far for me to haul big machines to Hamilton. Especially during a pandemic!


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome Outboardguy44 from Athabasca AB I'll certainly keep an eye open for projects for you in this area.


----------

